# Messed around by Visa Agency.. Need Help Please!



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Would really appreciate some help from someone... I appointed the services of an Immigration Agent Feb 2013... after being messed around and people leaving, my documents being lost etc they finally put in my application in Feb 2014

Now my work permit has been approved and been despatched in May from JHB but the DHA in CT cannot find it. My kids study permits are still pending.

I cannot seem to get any answers from the agents, they do not get back to me or stall me week after week.

They say they are allowed only 5 follow ups everyday and if DHA says its pending theres nothing they can do. They appointed an Immigration lawyer who also does not give me any answers. The agents have now told me I might need to "pay" someone off at DHA to get my applications finalized.

I really need to know what to do and how to go about getting this finalized. Waiting for 2 years is really frustrating and the worst part is that the Immigration agents are so incompetent I am not getting anywhere with them

Any help would really be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------

